# 45 degree seal tite fittings



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just like its hard to get 90DEGREE duplex BX connectors. It seems in decades past these items were on shelves in supply houses and stocked in shops and trucks.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Most of my work was industrial and I used a lot of 1/2 and 3/4" 45° sealtight connectors and never had any problem getting them. 
I checked the online stock for the local Gexpro and they have 1/2. 3/4, 1, and 1 1/2 on the shelf.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Shockdoc said:


> Just like its hard to get 90DEGREE duplex BX connectors. It seems in decades past these items were on shelves in supply houses and stocked in shops and trucks.


I can usually get duplex BX 90s next day around here, they are made by Arlington. As for sealtite 45s, I have never seen one in person, only in pictures.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Learned something. I didn't know they made a Bx duplex 90.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Same here. I can get 45 degree sealtite fittings all day long at a number of places, but I don't think I've ever even seen a duplex BX 90 degree fitting. I imagine it would be handy for cut-in boxes.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Same here. I can get 45 degree sealtite fittings all day long at a number of places, but I don't think I've ever even seen a duplex BX 90 degree fitting. I imagine it would be handy for cut-in boxes.


Ditto.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Post a picture of a duplex 90 BX. I never seen those either. But I brought a stash of 45 seal tight fittings!


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

Arlington version


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats definetly a newer style than the last one i saw


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks like a romex connector.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

believe youre right. those shuold be round holes!


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

well I'll be darned, they do exist... If that's a romex duplex... I didn't even know they made those either... Huh, learn something new here every day.


----------



## AU Facilities (Mar 25, 2015)

Spark Master said:


> That looks like a romex connector.


Yes it does but the spec say Zinc die-cast. Twin screw for Flex • NM • AC • MCI steel and aluminum jacketed cables • MCI-A cable.

I have used them for MC with no problem, We actually use the snap in version of the Arlington connectors for MC and they work great.

Gary


----------

